# Boozer to LA this summer?



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/394722p-334666c.html



> The Jazz held off on dealing Carlos Boozer to the Lakers, but look for that deal to be revisited this summer. The Lakers' package included Brian Cook and Chris Mihm, but the Jazz believes it can do better than that. Once Boozer is a Laker, Lamar Odom is gone, if not before.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

god damnit, we barley are passed the deadline and boozer talk starts again...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is ridiculous. Now Boozer is going to up his trade value and we'll have to pay more than we originally were offering. A guy like Boozer does not deserve equal value in return.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

^I agree. Boozer is a slacker in my mind.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Anyone got a list of this summer's free agents?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I guess this means that we now give up on this season; We are already talking about the Off-season :biggrin:


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/394722p-334666c.html


I wouldn't wish Boozer on anybody, much less a team I like. There are some diehard Boozer believers in Utah, definitely, but mostly we just all despise him here. What a lazy money-pit he's been. :curse: I can't believe Coach Sloan hasn't strangled him yet...or torn that stupid hamstring right outta his leg.

Laurie


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

They were also saying on ESPN during the Celtics/Lakers game that the Lakers are discussing a Lamar Odom/KG trade! :biggrin: Maybe Utah is going to be a 3rd team and sending Boozer to the T-wolves while the Jazz get cap space.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

The lazy money-pit had 10 points and 19 rebs. Maybe he'll build on that and become the player he was with the Cavs. And Utah can get much more than Mihm and Cook for him.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Scipio said:


> And Utah can get much more than Mihm and Cook for him.


No they can't. His value is shot.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

As Bart said earlier, Boozer is going to up his trade value by playing on this level night in night out for rest of the season. Mihm and Cook aren't exactly "hot commodities" in the league.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ That's speculation. IF he's healthy, sure, his value will go up if he can maintain his former level. IF not, then his value will continue to be shot.


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

EHL said:


> ^ That's speculation. IF he's healthy, sure, his value will go up if he can maintain his former level. IF not, then his value will continue to be shot.


 
Agreed. People also seem to forget that when a team (the Jazz in this case) want to rid themselves of a player with a hefty contract (Boozer in this case), that they place a lot of the value in a trade in just clearing the cap space alone. Therefore, getting gus like Cook and/or Mihm is even greater value. It is conceivable to think that Utah would value the combination of getting MIhm and Cook on their team along with getting rid of Boozer's LONGTERM and EXPENSIVE salary, may be of greater value to the Jazz than actually having him on the team.

Didn't we all pay attention to the Francis deal? How many of you would normally trade Steve Francis for Trevor Ariza? That is essentially the way it looks, on the court at least, as of today. Not many would, but the Magic found greater value in ridding themselves of Francis and his LONGTERM and EXPENSIVE salary, than keeping him around. All they end up w/ is Trevor Ariza, is he more of a "hot commodity" in this league than Mihm and Cook? No, not at all. At least those 2 guys play and contribute to their current team.

When did this become Rocket Science folks? I failed Chemistry and I still get it!

Werd.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

You guys are forgetting when the jazz started out strong the season before, boozer was getting some 30 point 15 rebound nights. I dont know about you, but if he doens't get injured and he continues to get better. Then his contract would be worth more than trading him for mihm and cook (I still dont know where people see that). I cant believe some of these trade ideas popping up. Btw, it was only like his 6th game back and he got a big dunk and his hammy feels fine.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

AK-47 said:


> You guys are forgetting when the jazz started out strong the season before, boozer was getting some 30 point 15 rebound nights. I dont know about you, but if he doens't get injured and he continues to get better. Then his contract would be worth more than trading him for mihm and cook (I still dont know where people see that). I cant believe some of these trade ideas popping up. Btw, it was only like his 6th game back and he got a big dunk and his hammy feels fine.


 Read the post above yours. If referring to last season's stats is the ground you're using to stand on, then you don't have much. Steve Francis has put up major stats, yet he yielded Trevor Ariza. Get used to the idea that you're not going to get equal value.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Considering Mitch "here take my wallet" Kupchak had to give up Butler AND let the WIZARDS pick between George/Atkins/Vlade for freaking Kwame Brown I wouldn't be shocked if he trades Odom and Mihm for Boozer.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Read the post above yours. If referring to last season's stats is the ground you're using to stand on, then you don't have much. Steve Francis has put up major stats, yet he yielded Trevor Ariza. Get used to the idea that you're not going to get equal value.


Get used to the idea that just because some knick or lakers fan makes up a trade idea that it wont happen. Yet his 5th, 6th, and 7th game back he is posting 12/8 13/8 11/19 Those numbers are going up every game. And he is young.

Orlando is doing the trading here. Does that supprise you any bit? Isn't this the same team that trading T-Mac for nothing because of trading francis? That's what I thought. Orlando is 16 games under .500. So its not like its hurting them trading francis. If the jazz trade boozer for scrub, then that would be very stupid. Boozer is still young and able to post 20/10. While mihm is a 10/5. Geroge is a 7/4 (this season he has the career high rebounding of 4.1, big yay.

Boozer's season before the jazz he had 15/11 in 34 minutes. He was getting the same minutes with the jazz before his injury and was averaging 18/9. He is getting better numbers than mihm and george combined when mihm and george spend 50 minutes per every game of this season. So boozer gets better numbers than them combined when boozer is on the floor less minutes than theirs combined. That is no where near close to a fair trade which will never be done. If I see another trade made up by a knick fan or laker fan I'm going to die. (better not say that, because that is most likely going to happen another billion times.)


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

AK-47 said:


> Get used to the idea that just because some knick or lakers fan makes up a trade idea that it wont happen. Yet his 5th, 6th, and 7th game back he is posting 12/8 13/8 11/19 Those numbers are going up every game. And he is young.
> 
> Orlando is doing the trading here. Does that supprise you any bit? Isn't this the same team that trading T-Mac for nothing because of trading francis? That's what I thought. Orlando is 16 games under .500. So its not like its hurting them trading francis. If the jazz trade boozer for scrub, then that would be very stupid. Boozer is still young and able to post 20/10. While mihm is a 10/5. Geroge is a 7/4 (this season he has the career high rebounding of 4.1, big yay.
> 
> Boozer's season before the jazz he had 15/11 in 34 minutes. He was getting the same minutes with the jazz before his injury and was averaging 18/9. He is getting better numbers than mihm and george combined when mihm and george spend 50 minutes per every game of this season. So boozer gets better numbers than them combined when boozer is on the floor less minutes than theirs combined. That is no where near close to a fair trade which will never be done. If I see another trade made up by a knick fan or laker fan I'm going to die. (better not say that, because that is most likely going to happen another billion times.)


Jesus Christ. :laugh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

AK-47 said:


> If I see another trade made up by a knick fan or laker fan I'm going to die.


Kwame Brown + Devean George for Carlos Boozer.


Good riddance.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kwame Brown + Devean George for Carlos Boozer.
> 
> 
> Good riddance.


See you in hell AK-47 haha j/k :biggrin:


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

> If I see another trade made up by a knick fan or laker fan I'm going to die.


Sounds like a good place to start AK-47. Do us all that favor.

Plus, the trade started out as Mihm and Cook, all you keep harping on is Devean George. Have you seen Cook play? He can ball. I thought all you Utah's liked big men who can shoot but can't defend, he'd fit right in! 

So.... Boozer takes a year and a half off, comes back, has a few good games, and you're swingin' from his nuts like Tarzan? And you think that just cuz you are, the rest of the league should/will too? Not happening. Sorry. 

Get off your high horse already. What have the Jazz ever won to earn you that high horse anyway?

Nothing? Thought so. 

Good night now!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

AK-47 said:


> If the jazz trade boozer for scrub, then that would be very stupid. Boozer is still young and able to post 20/10. While mihm is a 10/5. Geroge is a 7/4 (this season he has the career high rebounding of 4.1, big yay.


From the NY POST:

Agent Rob Pelinka pushed hard to get Carlos Boozer traded to the Lakers before last week's deadline, and plans to do his bullying best to force the action this summer. For some reason Chris Mihm, Devean George and Aaron McKie didn't appeal to the Jazz, or, for that matter, the Warriors, whom Utah tried to lure into the deal by offering to assume the stretch contracts of Troy Murphy and Derek Fisher. Chris Mullin couldn't get off the phone quick enough.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Murphy and Fisher. :rofl:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

HuntDizzle said:


> Sounds like a good place to start AK-47. Do us all that favor.
> 
> Plus, the trade started out as Mihm and Cook, all you keep harping on is Devean George. Have you seen Cook play? He can ball. I thought all you Utah's liked big men who can shoot but can't defend, he'd fit right in!
> 
> ...


I have been a boozer fan since day one, even when he was injured for only half a year, not a full year like you say. Because everyone has the off season off from playing. He is playing amazing, he is playing better than george and mihm or even cook and he has taken a year from injury like you said, so that means nothing? If his value = only mihm and george, then the jazz are not that stupid. If the jazz tank the rest of the season, pick up JJ redick and have williams and redick in frontcourt and keep kirilenko boozer and okur in the front court. Then we would be just fine. Notice how all the news of this trade is from new york and not utah. And dont even begin to credit utah idiots writing in the news, they are too stupid.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kwame Brown + Devean George for Carlos Boozer.
> 
> 
> Good riddance.


LOL. I'll do that trade, Mihm isn't worth giving up for Boozer.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kwame Brown + Devean George for Carlos Boozer.
> 
> 
> Good riddance.



just what i want, a scrub and a bust. That wreck wont do the jazz any good.


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> I have been a boozer fan since day one, even when he was injured for only half a year, not a full year like you say. Because everyone has the off season off from playing. He is playing amazing, he is playing better than george and mihm or even cook and he has taken a year from injury like you said, so that means nothing? If his value = only mihm and george, then the jazz are not that stupid. If the jazz tank the rest of the season, pick up JJ redick and have williams and redick in frontcourt and keep kirilenko boozer and okur in the front court. Then we would be just fine. Notice how all the news of this trade is from new york and not utah. And dont even begin to credit utah idiots writing in the news, they are too stupid.


 
No comment. How does one even begin to respond to such jibberish? 

On second thought, I hope you do draft JJ Redick, then you guys will be the absolute softest team in the league. Plus, you will be the official goofy white guy team of the league. Even your "bruthas" (Deron and Carlos) are goofy looking white guys!! :laugh: :laugh: 


Bah!


----------

